# My Intro...Pic HEAVY



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Told you it was pic heavy!



















My wife loves bright white & bead board...I love my wife.































































Tree house made from re-purposed deck material.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice work...Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (May 23, 2011)

Welcome! Nice work!


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome, I wish I had talent like this!


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice pix. Can't say I prefer open cabinets, but I hear ya on the 'wife likes' notion.


----------



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

For some reason, none of your pics are visible to me on my screen. I have all my settings on here to allow for images yet none appear. Just a little red X on every pic. Shame too because it probably looks nice


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Im kinda confused. Nice work, but do you have two kitchens? The kitchen in the first pic and the kitchen with open top cabinetry are certainly not the same room. 
I did the same thing with my kitchen as you did the second one. Beadboard walls, bright white cabinets, open on the top. Even have the same cabinet hardware. But i have wood floors.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

TrailerParadise said:


> Im kinda confused. Nice work, but do you have two kitchens? The kitchen in the first pic and the kitchen with open top cabinetry are certainly not the same room.


Different homes...Different kitchens. I have a 3rd kitchen makeover (rental) that I removed the cabinets on one of the walls and went with shelves like a restaurant. That was 7 yrs ago and now my wife wants it in our current kitchen (the white one with bead board) UGGG...Never ends!


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i did the shelving simply because the cabinets are too heavy for me to lift, hold, and screw in by myself. Looks great though.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

TrailerParadise said:


> i did the shelving simply because the cabinets are too heavy for me to lift, hold, and screw in by myself. Looks great though.


Put a 2X4 horizontally along the wall for the cabinet to rest on while you install.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Some nice work in those pics, thanks for sharing.

Based on those pics you have skills, why didnt you just forego the tarp roof and shingle it . 

Its not that cut up and the pitch is gravy:laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pic heavy, that's not pic heavy.....go see my build......that is pic heavy.

I like what you did to the first kitchen....amazing how taking out a wall like that makes it all look so much bigger.....

On your fireplace....how hard was it to remove the old stone?


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> On your fireplace....how hard was it to remove the old stone?


It came down easy, pulled off a few rocks (fake-ish) and then grabbed the wire mesh and yanked it down. The hearth was harder since the rock/stone was real.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

We started tackling the main bathroom a few weeks ago...I was pleasantly surprised to find no rot or mold from 30 years of use. Let's hope my work holds up for another 30. It should...I went crazy with sealer, caulk, PVC trim etc. All material was used to manufacture's instructions but I increased some of the drying/curing times just to be safe.

Before.


















Re-purposing the vanity for my wife's Beach Cottage Theme. Raised the vanity and added spindle legs in front and 2X6 bracing under and along the back.


















Stained and 7 coats of Tung oil.


















We have another full bath and and 1/2 bath but the main bath was done in little stages so my family could still use it...Here is a completely useable bathroom.









I removed the bottom 4' of sheet-rock around the room so I could insulate the interior walls for sound purposes.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Vinyl plank flooring…Thought I would give this product a try.









To make guests more comfortable we installed a taller/longer dual flush toilet









Bad pic…It’s not really that dark in there.









Open storage…No more closet door.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Next…Is the Master Bath.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi E WA neighbor!
I'm envious of your clean work bench :thumbsup:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you going to keep the green sink and tub?


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

r0ckstarr said:


> Are you going to keep the green sink and tub?


No...I have a matching toilet too.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Love the vanity top. Really nice work.


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Looks great, I really like the little touches like the dock cleats for towel hooks and the vanity top looks great, what did you make it out of?

Who ever thought a green toilet, tub and sink was a good idea lol.


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

cdnNick said:


> Who ever thought a green toilet, tub and sink was a good idea lol.


:laughing: Me. That's why I asked if he was going to keep them. I am curious to see how everything looks with them in the end.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Love the vanity top. Really nice work.


Thanks.



cdnNick said:


> ...the vanity top looks great, what did you make it out of?


I bought a $10 2"X12"X8', cut it half, ripped those 2 pieces in half...Then flipped the grains and glued them together.


----------



## diycoder (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice work so far. Those are some ugly bathrooms that you're transforming. I can't believe that they were ever in style.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice work I must say, I liked kitchen the most!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I REALLY like this bathroom - I wish I could implement this style/theme of bathroom into my house, but it would look funny with the rest of the rooms. Hmm... maybe the new bathroom in the basement.

I also really like that countertop. It has me thinking. Heck, for $10, it could suffice as a temporary thing for my wetbar (if the boss doesn't like it and insists on stone), but should look just as good as a permanent fixture.


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> I REALLY like this bathroom - I wish I could implement this style/theme of bathroom into my house, but it would look funny with the rest of the rooms...


My wife loves beach cottages and everything painted white. She finds furniture at yard sales and transforms them for her "cottage". If the furniture is antique I talk her out of ruining it with white paint and we'll flip it for more used furniture and her paint fund.

Using the bead board theme (Behind TV) in each room just to bring it all together.









A sample of "cheap furniture"...A $10 coffee table painted white.









An $80 hutch that I hung on the wall but my wife claims it was her idea...She wins! :whistling2:









Bead board in the kitchen ceiling where florescent lighting once illuminated.









The "cottage" before and after...I guess I didn't take a better before pic.


















The "Beach".


----------



## Focker (Jun 3, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> I also really like that countertop. It has me thinking. Heck, for $10, it could suffice as a temporary thing for my wetbar...


What's nice about all the coats of oil is the water just beads on top of the counter...Easy clean up!


----------

